# localny rsync dla portage

## c3l3r1on

Witam, kozystajac z tego https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240939 opisu postawilem rsync dla portage, jednak gry proboje sie do niego "podlaczyc" dostaje komunikat (przy emerge --sync) 

```
fubar c3l3r1on # emerge --sync 

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://192.168.1.15/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

@ERROR: Unknown module 'gentoo-portage'

rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1383) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Exiting on signal 2

```

na "serverze"

```
Aug  3 15:50:58 (none) rsyncd[9556]: name lookup failed for 192.168.1.21: Name or service not known

Aug  3 15:50:58 (none) rsyncd[9556]: connect from UNKNOWN (192.168.1.21)

Aug  3 15:50:58 (none) rsyncd[9556]: unknown module 'gentoo-portage' tried from UNKNOWN (192.168.1.21)

```

configi :

```

# Gentoo rsync mirror config

RSYNC="/usr/bin/rsync"

OPTS="--quiet --recursive --links --perms --times --devices --delete --timeout=300"

#Uncomment the following line only if you have been granted access to rsync1.us.gentoo.org

#SRC="rsync://rsync1.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#If you are waiting for access to our master mirror, select one of our mirrors to mirror from:

SRC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#DST="/opt/gentoo-rsync/portage/"

DST="/usr/portage/"
```

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror/files/rsyncd.conf,v 1.6 2004/07/14 21:12:47 agriffis Exp $

uid = nobody

gid = nobody

use chroot = yes 

max connections = 20

pid file = /var/run/rsyncd.pid

motd file = /etc/rsync/rsyncd.motd

transfer logging = no 

log format = %t %a %m %f %b

syslog facility = local3

timeout = 300

[gentoo-x86-portage]

#this entry is for compatibility

path = /usr/portage

comment = Gentoo Linux Portage tree

[gentoo-portage]

#modern versions of portage use this entry

path = /usr/portage

comment = Gentoo Linux Portage tree mirror

exclude = distfiles

```

jakis pomysl ?

----------

## kurak

U mnie jest tak:

```
# rsync deamon configuration

uid = nobody

gid = nobody

use chroot = yes

max connections = 15

pid file = /var/run/rsyncd.pid

motd file = /etc/rsync/rsyncd.motd

log file = /var/log/rsync.log

transfer logging = yes

log format = %t %a %m %f %b

syslog facility = local3

timeout = 600

address = 10.1.1.1

# Simple example for enabling your own local rsync server

[gentoo-portage]

path = /usr/portage

comment = Gentoo hardened kurak.org + kidnet.pl local portage tree

exclude = /distfiles /packages

```

 i nie mam problemów a w swoim make.conf mam tak:

```
SYNC="rsync://10.1.1.1/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## Ajgor

Konfiguracja jest ok ja miałem ten sam problem i pomogło

przeniesienie pliku konfiguracji 

z

```
 /etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf 
```

do  

```
 /etc/rsyncd.conf 
```

i dopiero zaczęło  działać.

----------

## Paczesiowa

nie lepiej wyexportowac przez nfs /usr/portage i /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage i po prostu nie musiec w ogole syncowac na clientach?

----------

## Ajgor

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> nie lepiej wyexportowac przez nfs /usr/portage i /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage i po prostu nie musiec w ogole syncowac na clientach?

 

Nie wszystkie komputery w sieci muszą mieć to samo zainstalowane tak samo i to samo oprogramowanie, eksport bazy to jest bezsensu przy różnych zestawach instalowanych na komputerach w sieci.

----------

## Paczesiowa

ze co? jak uzywasz rsynca to te 2 katalogi wygladaja tak samo na wszystkich komputerach (chyba ze masz jakies excludy w parametrach rsynca, ale to sie robi dla zaoszczedzenia czasu i miejsca a majac wspolne przez nfs sie oszczedza o wieeeele wiecej)

----------

